# Anyone Familiar With Regent Saddles?



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

My friend bought a 2h trailer full of tack for $300 (amazing I know he was so lucky there were 2 western saddles an english saddle some halters 3 bridles and a few other misc things.)

Well he doesn't ride english and is looking to sell the english saddle...the plate says "Regent Saddles" the lettering is red with a red castle behind the words... is anyone familiar with this brand? If so how much do they normally go for? It's in very very good condition just a little dusty.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVED the Regent dressage saddle I rode in. 
If you don't want it, I'd be interested 

The girl who owned the one I rode in was asking 700$ for hers. Looking online though Im finding a bunch of cheap 300 ones so I dont know as far as pricing


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Regent saddles are Asian made junk. I would not use one, buy one, or take one if it was given to me.

If you want to try and sell it, it would be worth about $50.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Luvs2Ride- really hmm...well then again I don't know much about english saddles. = P We set it on his big Paint today and it was pretty comfortable. We;re really happy with the western saddles though...one is a Textan and the other is a Billy Cook I can't believe someone would practically just give those away and they're practically brand new...a few scuffs but other than that they're great. 
I wonder what we're gonna do about the english saddle then hmmm


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

luvs2ride, ive seen that in all the new regents I see online. 

From experience I can say they do have at least one well made, quality leather brand of saddle but Im wondering why everything I find now is crap. 
When I was looking to buy the saddle I mentioned, I came across something saying Regent saddles were selling under a new name though? Im not sure why there's such a huge contrast between their well made saddles and then junk


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

this one seems pretty good, we are going to take it to my friends house to see what he thinks of it...it seems like a good saddle but like i said i don't know much about english saddles.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Take some pictures and post them here for us. I can tell you by looking at the style and close ups of the leather if the saddle is decent or junk. Does it have a "made in" stamp on it anywhere?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Luvs2ride--I'm going back to the barn on wednesday I'll look for a "made in" stamp and take some pics then post them for you to look at.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> Take some pictures and post them here for us. I can tell you by looking at the style and close ups of the leather if the saddle is decent or junk. Does it have a "made in" stamp on it anywhere?


I had one for a day an it said India. BIG surprise LOL. I put it on my horse and got on him in it. It pinched him. It felt like riding on a brick. Weird shape. Really wide waist. Leather was painted junk. Like cardboard. It even smelled bad. Needless to say I returned it the following day :-x


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh! And I actually ran into a dressage one at a tack shop and it seemed actually pretty decent. Nothing like a Bates but good for someone who can't afford a big name brand. The only thing I can see Regent saddles could be any good for are decoration, breaking youngsters, or a spare for guests


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah we got rid of it....sold it for 50 bucks to someone who collect saddles....this person literally has HUNDREDS of saddles just chilling around not being used(well some are)


----------

